# Home Visit needed - Ebony, VA (near VA/NC line)



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

We need a home visit in Ebony, VA...it is near the VA/NC line...looks like its about halfway between Durham, NC and Petersburg, VA off I-85.

Anyone in the area???


----------



## southerncharm (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm always up for helping with home visits, but when I googled Ebony, it's 145 miles from me.







If it were only a bit closer!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks...will keep you in mind for ones closer to you!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Sinclair,

I just posted a note out to our volunteer email group list. If I hear back from anyone I will get them in touch with you. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Lea!!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Bump...anyone?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump.....


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I just drove through there last Sunday.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Gonna be driving through there again, anytime soon


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

We found someone...thanks for everyone who looked for us!!


----------

